# Minecraft texture packs



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Nov 17, 2012)

For you minecrafters out there, what are some of your favorite texture packs?

My two favorites before 1.3 were Isabela and Alpha Centauri.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Dec 13, 2012)

The most popular texture pack at the moment is John Smith.

Before that is was Doku Pack.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't just mean the most popular, I mean your own personal favorites, whether they WOULD be the most popular, or those dusty little gems that seem to slip through the cracks. I, for one, didn't care much for John Smith, or Doku, or Bordercraft, or Minecraft for Kids.


----------

